# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Προβλημα με τη συνδεση του plug

## benakis

Καλησπέρα συμφορουμιτες....

Έχω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι που ελπίζω να λύνεται χωρίς περαιτέρω έξοδa.

Έχω ενα ασύρματο baofeng uv-5r και όπως βλέπετε και στον σύνδεσμο έχει τα δικά του aκουστικά με PTT κουμπί.

Επειδή ήταν ψιλοψεύτικα αυτά, πήγα και πήρα επιπλέον αυτα τα aκουστικά. Δυστυχώς ενώ νόμιζa ότι θα μπαίνει το plug στην υποδοχή, διαπίστωσα ότι τα δύο τα καρφάκια από το plug είναι πιο κοντά το ένα με το άλλο. Συγκεκριμένα, τα original που μπαίνουν και δουλεύουν κανονικά, τα καρφάκια απέχουν 12 mm ενώ σε αυτά που πήρα απέχουν 10mm.

Εδώ θέλω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας, μην κάνω κάποιο λάθος.

Εάν aχρηστέψω το original aκουστικό και του κόψω το plug και το αντικαταστήσω με αυτό που aγόρασα, θα γίνει η δουλειά μου?

περιμένω τα φώτα σας πριν τα χαλάσω ολα 

αποστόλης.

----------

